# E10 FUEL????????



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

Stationed in Germany at the minute, just wanna know what this E10 fuel is all about??? can i run my Evo X on the stuff???? or will my engine blow up???? also heard that it gives cars power gains but economy is worse?? anyone???:sadwavey:


----------



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

E10 has/is replacing 95 octan fuel.

Its basicly 95 octane with 10% etanol in it.

There are list avalible on cars that can/cannot be run on E10.
It will consume a little more when running E10

Its to reduce emissions of CO2.


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

thanks mate,

thats a good answer. ill give it a try.


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

still....cant find anything on the net about Evos. 

F**k it!!! ill try it and see what happens....:nervous:


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

Wikipedia it! Nissan don't recommend it!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

sorry, a bit off topic but handy for people who want good quality race fuels. We now sell these through the GTROC shop and will be shipped directly to you. Check out the shop link at the top of the page and follow the linkto Race Fuel for more information


----------



## endle$$ (Feb 25, 2011)

E10 runs 10% ethanol and can be used in any 2000-up car

there's no problem with using it! it reduce emission a little and do cost a bit less!
but expect to see 3 / 4% more consumption

no problems with evo's ! i was running 50% 98 octans and 50% E85 with my evo VIII with no issue... then i remapped it, changed the injectors and runs 100% E85 with no issues again


----------



## lulatsch (Apr 24, 2009)

should you not run super+ with 98 octane for an evo??

e10 is only 95 octane


----------



## endle$$ (Feb 25, 2011)

e10 isnt 95 octans actually

it is closer to 97 than 95

the 10 pourcent ethanol mixed with SP95 make it a bit higher octan at around 97 (there's some articles about this if you google it)

also, E85 ethanol is around 105 to 107 octans and cost under 90p for a liter 

E100 is closer to 110 octans!


----------



## lulatsch (Apr 24, 2009)

you are right but e10 isn´t ever e10 on our gas stations


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

Here in NZ, at our Gull service station we have gullforce 10, which is biofuel or some shit with 10% ethanol, it help with pinking and could run a little more boost in my S15 and S14 silvia. I love tuning carbed v8s with it!


----------



## endle$$ (Feb 25, 2011)

With my Evo VIII there was amazing result of using ethanol!

she was pushing 400bhp at 1.7bars with 97 Octans petrol

then after i've remapped it with ethanol

Pushing 457bhp at 1.7 bars with ethanol!!


57bhp gain! 
the only problem with ethanol is that after all it is still alcoohol and if your car have a metal fuel tank you should change it for aluminium or plastic because of rust issues!
you also better need to change the fuel lines

it's funny to feel alcoohol smells when you start the car in the morning


----------



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

endle$$ said:


> E10 runs 10% ethanol and can be used in any 2000-up car
> 
> there's no problem with using it! it reduce emission a little and do cost a bit less!
> but expect to see 3 / 4% more consumption
> ...


There is problems running them in some cars, IE mitsubishis GDI engines and first gen FSI-engines. (source bilsweden, transalation:"Car sweden")

There is a list of at least 20-30 carmodels after 2000 that arent recomended for E10.


----------



## endle$$ (Feb 25, 2011)

Niklas said:


> There is problems running them in some cars, IE mitsubishis GDI engines and first gen FSI-engines. (source bilsweden, transalation:"Car sweden")
> 
> There is a list of at least 20-30 carmodels after 2000 that arent recomended for E10.


as far as i know, lots of people are running E10 or E85 with them evo's impreza's skyline's where the ethanol is available 

just need few mods but it's more power for sure!

look at race fuel and at the prices when you can get E85 for less than 0,90 cents a liter  it's pretty good!

the problem is that it is still hard to found e85 in europe!

brazil have massive use of ethanol and every pumps sell it!


----------



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

We have E85 on almost every gas-station here in sweden aswell and there are cars being converted and tuned on e85.
Cars have been tuned on E85 for years here so there is alot of knowledge in that area here.

But I must say that there is a big difference in just filling the car up on E85 and "making a few mods"

Its not great if someone goes in here reads what you wrote and fills a car up that isnt recomended to use E10.
Its a recomendation and I think there is at least some knowledge behind the recomedation.


"E10 runs 10% ethanol and can be used in any 2000-up car

there's no problem with using it! it reduce emission a little and do cost a bit less!
but expect to see 3 / 4% more consumption"


----------



## endle$$ (Feb 25, 2011)

Niklas said:


> We have E85 on almost every gas-station here in sweden aswell and there are cars being converted and tuned on e85.
> Cars have been tuned on E85 for years here so there is alot of knowledge in that area here.
> 
> But I must say that there is a big difference in just filling the car up on E85 and "making a few mods"
> ...


i said this because it is what the "fuel companies" told us over here 
(about the 2000-up)

but off course if there is a list people should check these before using it!
but i've using E10 in all my cars so far (RX7, RX8, Impreza, Evo, Skyline) without any issue!

using E85 without any mods can be very bad but i think the E10 effect shouldnt be that big


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

Don't do it!!!!!!!! Super benzil all the way mate


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

No one in Leipzig (where I'm working) is putting it in the car's. After speaking with a few people at work they say NO. It will do it no good at all


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

yeah your right mate. 98+. The car is mapped for 95 but you can tell when you drive it, its slower and when you give it some, black soot comes out the exhaust.


----------

